
GM crop ruling shows why the EU’s laws are wholly inadequate - ericdanielski
https://theconversation.com/gm-crop-ruling-shows-why-the-eus-laws-are-wholly-inadequate-100675
======
mhkool
In my view the ruling of the court is consistent with the law and the court's
decision is therefore correct.

I think it is a matter of culture where most Americans tend to like "allow
until proven harmful" and most Europeans tend to like "forbid until proven
harmless" and hence most Americans are frustrated by the consistent ruling.

